# Will the warmer weather effect the spring hunt?



## javacoder

A question for you seasoned turkey hunters . . . Is the turkey mating season triggered by temperature or by time of the year? I was wondering how much effect the warm weather we are experiencing would effect this spring's hunt. I was at a friends farm yesterday and we saw three turkey in the treeline adjacent to last years corn field. I was surprised to see them fanning and sruttin' . . . they appeared to be ready to get the party started!


----------



## M.Magis

Strutting and gobbling typically gets going good in late Feb. The breeding won&#8217;t really change much because of the weather, but what I&#8217;ve noticed over the years is that prolonged winters sometimes keep them in groups longer than normal. If the weather stays warm, spring break up might seem a bit earlier than the last few years, but that&#8217;s about the only difference I&#8217;d expect.


----------



## Snook

I agree...it seems when the weather is cooler the month of the opener the birds stay "flocked" up. My experience has been that their much tougher to call in because the "ole boss hen" usally takes the flock with her. If you can get her and the rest of the hens to come your way then you may have your choice of 3-4 mature strutting birds right behind them.


----------



## firstflight111

javacoder said:


> A question for you seasoned turkey hunters . . . Is the turkey mating season triggered by temperature or by time of the year? I was wondering how much effect the warm weather we are experiencing would effect this spring's hunt. I was at a friends farm yesterday and we saw three turkey in the treeline adjacent to last years corn field. I was surprised to see them fanning and sruttin' . . . they appeared to be ready to get the party started!


it has a lot to with the temperature .. most of the fanning and strutting is done for the peacking order .... remember they lay there eggs on the ground one at a time ..you can call a tom in just about any time of the year ..as far as killing birds we killed they whens its been 75 out and when theres snow on the ground or in the worst rain you can be in ...you just have to trust your calling ..do not be in a hurry to get up and move .. how many time have you heard guy say man he gobbled right were i was ...big toms know here his hens are if you come in and are not were he is going to just wait he will most of the time come back to you when he is done with his hens ..some times you will sit for 3 to 4 hours for him to come back ..i think the worst thing you can do is chase a tom around ..try to listen were he is going and be there the next day


----------



## fish4wall

firstflight111 said:


> do be in a hurry to get up and move .. how many time have you heard guy say man he gobbled right were i was


i've always know the rule of thumb is to stay where your at.....(if you have a tom calling you back)
now i have been lucky a few times when i moved a little closer to where i heard him last...but i'm in no big hurry to get up and move.....


----------



## firstflight111

fish4wall said:


> i've always know the rule of thumb is to stay where your at.....(if you have a tom calling you back)
> now i have been lucky a few times when i moved a little closer to where i heard him last...but i'm in no big hurry to get up and move.....


thats why i sit in my blind ..to keep my butt there


----------



## fish4wall

but your reply said "do be in a hurry to get up and move" then you say "thats why i sit in my blind ..to keep my butt there" so what is it? if i was a new trukey hunter i'd be corn-fused....


----------



## kprice

fish4wall said:


> but your reply said "do be in a hurry to get up and move" then you say "thats why i sit in my blind ..to keep my butt there" so what is it? if i was a new trukey hunter i'd be corn-fused....


I think he meant don't be in a hurry to get up and move......


----------



## turkeyt

One thing that the warm weather will affect is vegetation. The leaves will come out sooner and by the third week range there will be lots and lots of ground cover. I like some ground cover but i hate to see the woods in full bloom during early season. My rule of thumb is to get down on your knees and look out in front of you. If you can see about 40 to 45 yds out with good cover, that is a good set up scenerio. Stay out of the wide open woods where there is so much open area unless blind hunting. Turkeys don't like to come to a sound if they can see there is nothing there. Make them come looking and the 40 to 45 yd. rule is a good starting point. Remember every hunt and situation is different and working hard and being patient is a great value. Oh, one thing i base my turkey pre-mating ritual on is the Canadian geese. When i start seeing pairs (2) of geese on a regular basis, the turkey are getting ready too. Been seeing alot of pairs in the last week or 10 days, how about you?? In my opinion only. Stay safe.


----------



## firstflight111

fish4wall said:


> but your reply said "do be in a hurry to get up and move" then you say "thats why i sit in my blind ..to keep my butt there" so what is it? if i was a new trukey hunter i'd be corn-fused....


really its a typeo big guy keep moving on


----------



## firstflight111

kprice said:


> I think he meant don't be in a hurry to get up and move......


thank you


----------



## fish4wall

just making sure 
i just dont want a new hunter to get the wrong info from experts


----------



## firstflight111

turkeyt said:


> One thing that the warm weather will affect is vegetation. The leaves will come out sooner and by the third week range there will be lots and lots of ground cover. I like some ground cover but i hate to see the woods in full bloom during early season. My rule of thumb is to get down on your knees and look out in front of you. If you can see about 40 to 45 yds out with good cover, that is a good set up scenerio. Stay out of the wide open woods where there is so much open area unless blind hunting. Turkeys don't like to come to a sound if they can see there is nothing there. Make them come looking and the 40 to 45 yd. rule is a good starting point. Remember every hunt and situation is different and working hard and being patient is a great value. Oh, one thing i base my turkey pre-mating ritual on is the Canadian geese. When i start seeing pairs (2) of geese on a regular basis, the turkey are getting ready too. Been seeing alot of pairs in the last week or 10 days, how about you?? In my opinion only. Stay safe.


the last 2 years i have had geese land in my turkey decoys and hang out


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I saw my first Tom strutting yesterday ...


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

firstflight111 said:


> it has a lot to with the temperature .. most of the fanning and strutting is done for the peacking order .... remember they lay there eggs on the ground one at a time ..you can call a tom in just about any time of the year ..as far as killing birds we killed they whens its been 75 out and when theres snow on the ground or in the worst rain you can be in ...you just have to trust your calling ..do not be in a hurry to get up and move .. how many time have you heard guy say man he gobbled right were i was ...big toms know here his hens are if you come in and are not were he is going to just wait he will most of the time come back to you when he is done with his hens ..some times you will sit for 3 to 4 hours for him to come back ..i think the worst thing you can do is chase a tom around ..try to listen were he is going and be there the next day


Thanks for posting that, the not moving around part. If everyone would just go by that then we all would be happier. I have about gave up turkey hunting due to having someone run into my setup every time they hear a bird gobble near me.


----------

